# Recommended Snowboard bags?



## quadcrazy (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys I am going to be flying to Breck in January and just would like to know if anyone could suggest any snowboard bags that can handle well with the flying. I have a 156 forum youngblood. I plan on packing my gear (helmet, boots, bindings, jacket, pants, etc) in the bag aswell.

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I got the cheapest Dakine bag there is, it was like $30. It's worked fine on 3 trips.

Has anyone had a horror story about flying? If so I'll upgrade asap. My fiance has a much nicer bag but not me. No pads, nothing. No wheels. Wheels might be cool


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

just go get a cheap off brand from dicks or something.

thats where i got mine, it's held up fine. you might have to sew up a tear occasionally, but it's no problem if you know how.

wheels would make it easier, but a shoulder strap works as long as you don't have anything else to carry on your back (like a 30lb backpack... but thats a whole nother can of worms...)

edit: you're probably going to have to pack everything onto your board and then stuff it into the bag if it doesnt have outside boot pockets. just lay everything out on your board and slide it in. jacket and pants may or may not fit.


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

Da Kine low roller.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Dakine Low Roller is probably one of the best for carrying a single set of gear. It has wheels and all the standard stuff. If you want something a little bigger, but not huge, go with a Burton Wheelie Board Case.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

I've had the same 30 dollar dakine bag from dicks for 3 years, its worked perfectly. Just fyi if you intend on packin your shit in it get a bigger bag than u think u need, I can manage to squeeze my boots snowpants glooves helmet goggles and fleece in with the board but there is no room to spare, if my boots were a size bigger the thing wouldnt zip shut. Size up a bit


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and get a board bag with wheels. Dakine, Burton, Ogio and others make quality wheelie board bags. It just makes getting around the airport so much easier. Of course you can get away with the regular board bag, but it is pretty much a pita when you also have luggage to drag around with you.


----------



## quadcrazy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------

